# Stingray value question



## Pantmaker (Jan 25, 2016)

Is this worth a couple hundred bucks. It has a two speed kickback.


----------



## how (Jan 25, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Is this worth a couple hundred bucks. It has a two speed kickback. View attachment 280199



Certainly worth 200, in my market they would ask more.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 25, 2016)

More like $600-$800. I paid $500 for mine in slightly better condition. I added the two speed, repop wheelie bar, and a large aftermarket original sissybar, original springer and value it between $1500-$2000- based on condition and value of parts


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes,definitely.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok. I grabbed it. How'd I do? My twins think it's the coolest.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 25, 2016)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 25, 2016)

great find would have bought it also for that price.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice. Going to try and clean up the seat or reupholster it? What works to clean up seats like this?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 26, 2016)

Do not re upholster the seat. They are hard to find even in that condition I paid $85 for one a little better but that was a friend price. I heard goo off was good


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> Do not re upholster the seat. They are hard to find even in that condition I paid $85 for one a little better but that was a friend price. I heard goo off was good




Are you trying to spell "Goof Off" or "Go Gone" ? Goof Off will  ruin the seat,that is some potent chemicals .Says right on the container...DAMAGES MANY PLASTICS AND WORN VINYL ! Goo gone is much mellower but may also have adverse effects.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 26, 2016)

My friend used a slight amount of GOO GONE very quickly and it took a large amount off. Auto correct changed what I was trying to say


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> My friend used a slight amount of GOO GONE very quickly and it took a large amount off. Auto correct changed what I was trying to say



OK,thanks for clearing that up .I would hate to see a original seat ruined by using the wrong product.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll be careful with the seat. The entire seat actually looks sort of lite golden color up close. I thought the tint of it was from the sun but it looks like it could be the color of the seat.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 26, 2016)

The seat should be silver glo white. Any thing else is discoloration


----------



## Intense One (Feb 10, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> More like $600-$800. I paid $500 for mine in slightly better condition. I added the two speed, repop wheelie bar, and a large aftermarket original sissybar, original springer and value it between $1500-$2000- based on condition and value of parts
> 
> View attachment 280202



wheeeee........lee.       Cool ride


----------

